# Which horse to bring



## DreamerR (Dec 17, 2017)

So there is this trail ride that 120 or so miles across the state thats going on next February. Bee has done it with the rescue barn before. Chase has never done it. I am trying to decide who I should bring along with me next year,

With Bee I'd have a safe ride. But Chase needs to learn and I can't just never bring him with me. I was thinking I could bring both and alternate days as its a 7 day ride, but then I'd have to condition both of them and they wouldn't want to leave each other. 

If it were up to you who would you take?


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

Have any capable friends who might want to ride your “safe” horse? Would be a great learning experience for your other guy, and he might be more comfortable with his buddy along?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bayleysours (Apr 1, 2019)

If you have a friend or someone who wants to go but maybe doesn't have a horse to ride, then bring both and have them ride your "been there, done that." If not, you could always bring both and ride Bee and pony Chase and switch them on and off of who you ride each day.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

You referring to the cattle drive?
The last reunion ride was this past January...late in the month...
Thinking next year if there is one will be about the same time...

If you are,...
Many have issues as few are conditioned enough for daily grind of the mileage over the varied terrain this group traipses. 
Many riders have issues too because they are not accustomed to doing up to 25 miles day after day of riding...= sore and can barely move yet you must ride the next day.
Or are you referring to just meeting the ride and going for a few hours of trail ride?
There is a big difference in how much preparation the horse needs first and the rider needs.

Or are you referring to the Bradenton to Fort Pierce ride that also takes a weeks time to do?
Feb 2 & 3 start think it is?

Again, horses need to be very fit to ride long days over varied terrain. Some of it is not nice at all as you would know if you've done this ride before.
I have friends that go, and I take care of their animals left home so they go, have fun and not worry about home.
So...
Have you ever ponied either of your horses?
Have you done it with in a mass group of riders of all different levels of horsemanship skills?
Very different and if you've never done this, this is _not _the time nor location to find out you have a issue..
Its exhausting to ready 2 horses, let alone constantly have a lead tugging your arm trying to keep another horse close by but not tangled in yours or any other horse...
What you bring you are solely responsible for...few are going to be happy to assist you if you get in a jam for more than a few minutes of time.
All go on this ride to ride and enjoy themselves not be dealing with horses with issues of any kind.
Who do you think is going to trailer your extra horse for you when not using them...
If you are going to pony and make the other walk along, I see no purpose to that myself. _That is no reprieve or rest period._

Your horses need to get out on trails, not those just surrounding your barn, but get out on the state park trails, the Greenway Trail system and ride over hills and through water...miles of it as weather is very unpredictable as you know. 
Hours of it at each ride time...they ride from sun-up to late afternoon every day with a short break for lunch..

You can go from blistering hot to rain soaking rains and then freezing temps at night...ride in pouring rain, sun, wind or just beautiful weather which is what you hope and plan for but come prepared to be soaked all day and much of the night in tents on the ground...
Yea, some horse camping long trail rides are not so fun...:frown_color:
_You are going with a group with at least 1 legal adult in case of problems? Family going along?_
There is a lot to plan for and now is the time to start those conditioning rides...
Through the heat of summer, the rains and everything else weather can throw at you...
_You need to practice all of what you plan so your horses are experts at it with you as their rider...you as the leader._
Make darn sure you can carry your gear, your horses feed, medical supplies for horse or human, forget minimal basic toiletries...
Do either horse high-line or tie out on a picket, or hobble safely...
_How do you plan on keeping your horse safely near?_ 
There are no corrals nor stalls and you carry your gear...

The Great Cattle Ride restricts you to so much weight per person as some stuff is moved for you, but to my knowledge you don't get to take a alternate ride horse...you ride what you brung.
If a injury/sickness occurs, the organizers will get you a trailer ride out, vet at the scene...the rest is up to you.

If it was me, to have best chance of enjoying the ride...go with who you know is trail worthy in large groups of unknown horses, been there and done it.
Give your other horse exposure and experience at home with varied riding locations and companions...take him another time.
You also write in the past of so many issues with both horses...make darn sure those issues are fixed cause part-way on a distance ride with a misbehaved horse is not fun for you or anyone else...
My friends who have barefoot horses shoe theirs and put hoof protecting pads on too for this ride so less chance of those injuries at least. 
4 shoes...and they do that at least one cycle before the ride too so the horses are accustomed to their shoes as they condition them.
My 3 friends do this together...1 stays with all the horses as the others move the horse trailer and they have the luxury of a motorhome to sleep in now but in the past they slept on cold, wet ground...and were indeed miserable and sore.

There is a lot of planning, not just spur-of-the-moment lets do this that must be done...starting now to accumulate and ready the horses.
Good luck. Enjoy and you better share pictures of such a fantastic event please. 
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## DreamerR (Dec 17, 2017)

It’s the Cracker trail, aka the Bradenton to Fort Pierce one. I think I’m just going to take Bee with me. Chase is going to be going to a bunch of shows and It’s gonna be a lot for me to condition both of them while also training for shows.

I have a little under a year to get prepared and I’m a bit nervous. A bunch of people I know are going on it and my dad is going to be trailering Bee and camping out with me so I’m not alone. 

We’re getting a straight load 2 horse trailer so I was thinking of making half of it a “tack room” for this trip and keeping all my stuff in there. Aghhh I’m excited and I can’t wait for it to come up but I know it’s going to be miserable conditions.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

_Miserable for who?_

Go into this ride as a fun experience or don't go...
Go prepared for all types of weather cause they occur as you know but February can be hit or miss with gorgeous weather or freezing cold for us too...
Early in the month more common wet and cool...
You will appreciate cool as you can add layers but hot and sweltering humid is brutal when you sit under the sun for 10 - 12 hours astride..
With dad along as your trailering buddy, you have some freedoms of packing some extras...but do not do the second horse, truly don't...

If you are getting a 2 horse straight-load...
I would recommend you get a trailer that does _*not*_ have a fixed center divider but a divider that moves, swings out of the way as it is easier to load a horse who is a tight fit of ribcage when those ribs not connect with a divider going in or out...
It also allows you to use the trailer for other projects, and your parents might like that idea to move large items. 

A







 B









C








As you can clearly see, different styles fit different uses and needs...
Now for me, I would prefer trailer "C" {most versatile} then trailer "A" and forget "B" all together.
You have larger horses, both in body length and height...make sure you get nothing lower roof height than a 7", prefer a 7'6" and Thoroughbred/Warmblood style cause then you know you have adequate stall length and width they will comfortably fit in for their ride.
If you do a slant-load...a 7' wide or wider trailer is a must or your Thoroughbreds will be cramped and not happy riding in to tight a confined area...they won't fit, period!

Some day, we'll ride together and explore this state, you show me trails in your area and I will show you some of the different beauty in mine.
We live just far enough apart the vegetation is vastly different. 
Enjoy the planning of :cowboy:....
:runninghorse2:..
_jmo.._


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

I would not recommend bringing both unless you've practiced it before. We tried bringing my gelding to an endurance ride last year to practice camping and he lost his mind when I took my mare for the ride and he got left behind. He broke the tie ring off the trailer and ran off around camp. 

Another friend tried to bring her mare to her first ride and she did the same when she took her buddy away. She screamed and pawed and flipped on her high tie for hours.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Likewise... unless you've done this before and know what you're getting into, two horses can be tricky. I learned the hard way by taking Trigger and Gina my first time camping alone (As in, just me out of my family, and I took Gina as a spare and just in case Hubs or Son or Daughter decided to come on down and ride).

That's the day I got back to camp, found Gina GONE. Admittedly, she had on a rope halter and the lead rope had been spliced, and she'd broken the splice, but that gave me a heart attack... and I was on Trigger, so he had one too because he's that in tune with whoever is on him.

She had panicked while we were gone, had gone to track us on a 3 hour ride, and our group of 7 ladies were the only people at the camp ground and on the trails... except for two other women we didn't know... Gina found them, sought their help, and they basically rode away from her with a buh bye now... THEN met us on the trail, knowing she was with us at camp, never said a WORD.... I know this because when I rode over to them after we got back, they were like, Oh yeah, Yeah, we saw her, no, we didn't mention it, so sorry. No we didn't try to pony her out.

Okay, I get it, someone's loose horse MIGHT get you hurt, but our group was dumb struck... all 6 of the women I rode out with that day were like, You gotta be kidding? Ya'll didn't even try? Gina is obviously friendly... what the heck? We'd have at least TRIED... And you didn't even _mention_ it when we met on the trail? KNOWING she's with us?

Anyway, /that rant.

The point is, all sorts of chaos and intense worry can ensue when your spare pony loses their noodle, breaks loose in a strange place, and tears off looking for you. 

Be aware you either need to take a horse that gives no figs about being left at camp, alone, possibly unsupervised (Superman) or you need a babysitter (T's fiance who doesn't ride came out later that day just to camp the rest of the weekend with us. He kept Gina company the rest of that trip if I was riding Trigger and not her They took naps together and she was lovely enough to guard him in his lounger).


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

I know several people that have gone on that ride and are going again. Although there are always challenges, they all had an amazing time and look forward to doing it again. I hope you have so much fun, and gain lots of valuable experience. I agree with the others, you'll probably have the most fun with the experienced horse Bee. Take Chase on some one-day rides for awhile until you know him and he knows you better.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

What ride is this? Location?


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

> It’s the Cracker trail, aka the Bradenton to Fort Pierce one.


Wanna go, @4horses? Sounds quite fun but fairly challenging. Some folks we know have done it and plan to do it again.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

15-20 miles a day? No thanks!


----------

